# Eclipse CD5030 vs. Pioneer DEH-80PRS



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

I want an all around SQ head unit, something that has Good Adjustability, 5V+ Preouts, 24Bit Processing, Bluetooth, and iPod direct connect... I currently have the Eclipse CD7200 MKII in one car and Alpine CDA-9835 in another, i just recently acquired another vehicle and want to build up a nice system for it also

I have never been a pioneer fan, but this does sound like a good alternative to there ultimate stage 4 dex-p99rs!


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, Eclipse is no more and Alpine stand alone decks are arguably not as nice as the Pioneer. The new Pioneer continues where the DEH-P880PRS and DEH-P800PRS decks left off. There really is not many other options so.....you can figure this one out....

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Eclipse CD 8053 for the win and end all.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Coppertone said:


> Eclipse CD 8053 for the win and end all.


um except it doesnt have bt or ipod . 

while one of my favorites I have a hard time not running again, it is a little lacking in modern features.

the Pioneer 800 was almost perfect. almost.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

New age technology is over rated, go hard, go old school lol.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Coppertone said:


> New age technology is over rated, go hard, go old school lol.


ok. not saying i dont like the 8053. 

just saying I like to have USB drive. I dont need iphone and BT


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> New age technology is over rated, go hard, go old school lol.


As mentioned, I do have my old school Alpine cda-9835 and Alpine cda-7894 - which I forgot to mention!


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

In my humble opinion, you can choose Nakamichi CD Player.
This brand also has a good sound quality.

Otherwise, you can buy Kenwood K-CD01.
This one is topline head unit from Kenwood.


----------



## PJABBER (Jul 24, 2011)

I installed an Eclipse CD-5030 a couple of months ago and really like the sound quality and the range of adjustability. It has no problem with most modern media file formats and Bluetooth works great as well. You can find them for about half the expected cost of the Pioneer.

However, there are two shortfalls that have me leaning toward buying the Pioneer DEH-80PRS after it comes out and the price goes down, and why I voted for the Pioneer in your survey.

First, I bought the Eclipse used and in very good condition and at a great pricepoint. However, the unit I bought did not have the MEI-100 microphone that is used for auto-EQ and auto time alignment. These mikes are very hard to find. Not all auto-EQ and auto-TA is well executed, but the quality of the Eclipse unit is such that I would like to see how well these function. If you do go with a CD-5030, be sure to get one with the mike and then let me borrow it for a week! 

Second, the Eclipse has poor radio specs. FM sensitivity is a lousy 15 dBf. If you like to listen to FM or AM, especially to distant stations or you try to listen in urban environments where you need good multipath rejection, the Eclipse will not be for you. The Pioneer Supertuner IIID will have an 8 or 9dBf spec, the best available. 

Either way you go you will have an excellent headunit, just take into account how you are going to use it!


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

No comparison at all, Pioneer is way better for what you're looking to do with it.


----------



## jbowers (May 3, 2009)

I'm a current CD5030 owner and I'm getting the DEH-80PRS on Tuesday, so soon I'll be able to post a direct comparison.


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

I own an Alpine CDA-7949, DVA-7996, Eclipse 55090, and now a Pioneer DEH-80PRS.

I can safely say that the 80PRS will hold it's own sound-wise against any of these and is also packing all the modern features you expect from a high-end but afford-ably priced CD player. As a matter of fact, I'm still baffled by everyone that uses the phrase: "when the price comes down" in association with this unit. Most specialists will sell this unit for MAP ($350) and there seems to be no shortage of people who can pick these up for $300 shipped from online sources. From my 15 years of retail experience in car audio I feel safe in saying this is one of the most amazing deals I've seen considering what you get for what you pay. I understand that technology has advanced and you get more gadgets for less money everyday, but this is a fairly special unit (if it wasn't it wouldn't have a 40+ page hype thread leading up to it's release) and I feel that Pioneer is coming through on exactly what was promised (which is a little brother to the P99 that regular enthusiasts can afford).


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

Agreed 100%

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

Sleeves said:


> I own an Alpine CDA-7949, DVA-7996, Eclipse 55090, and now a Pioneer DEH-80PRS.
> 
> I can safely say that the 80PRS will hold it's own sound-wise against any of these and is also packing all the modern features you expect from a high-end but afford-ably priced CD player. As a matter of fact, I'm still baffled by everyone that uses the phrase: "when the price comes down" in association with this unit. Most specialists will sell this unit for MAP ($350) and there seems to be no shortage of people who can pick these up for $300 shipped from online sources. From my 15 years of retail experience in car audio I feel safe in saying this is one of the most amazing deals I've seen considering what you get for what you pay. I understand that technology has advanced and you get more gadgets for less money everyday, but this is a fairly special unit (if it wasn't it wouldn't have a 40+ page hype thread leading up to it's release) and I feel that Pioneer is coming through on exactly what was promised (which is a little brother to the P99 that regular enthusiasts can afford).


this, and if you're a meca competitor the 16band eq keeps you in stock class


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

Its easy to say the 80prs is and will be one of the best sq decks for some time. Pioneer really took a gamble on this unit and hopefully it'll payoff and spark interest from other manufacturers to get back into sq. Unfortunately the sq market has been all but dead considering we make up such a small number of quarterly sales. Lets cross our fingers in hope of successful numbers from the 80prs along with clarions new unit coming out shortly. The success or failure of these two decks will have a huge impact on what line ups we see in the future to come. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

You have a point, and for Pioneer (or any company for that matter) to want to continue making products like this it has to make a profit for Pioneer and their dealers. That's why I get a bit disheartened every time I see someone say "when the price comes down". With a unit like this the price usually doesn't come down unless: a) They are bringing a better version to market or b) it did not sell well and they are clearing it out. "A" won't happen unless this does very well for them, so hoping that the price will decrease is kind of like hoping that the product will die out. I don't think that is what anyone wants, but I could be wrong.


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

I agree, I don't understand why some complain about the price. Considering the features of the 80 it could easily cost more when compared to past units. There is no unit on the market past and present that offers the same features and some of the past preferred decks cost more. Pioneer did the sq market a tremendous service with this unit and I hope the gamble pays off.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

OK you guys have me convinced to pick this up just in case sort of deal. I really love the 99 but don't need half of what it has to offer. I'm also going to grab the Clarion when it does come out just to be able to compare the two.


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

Coppertone said:


> OK you guys have me convinced to pick this up just in case sort of deal. I really love the 99 but don't need half of what it has to offer. I'm also going to grab the Clarion when it does come out just to be able to compare the two.


You won't be disappointed, pioneer really did a good job with this unit. Just keep an open mind since your coming from the 99. As you described this should fit the bill. Good luck and keep us posted I'm interested to hear your feedback

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I am placing my order through Crutchfield the reason being because of their customer service. Just for piece of mind in case the s hits the fan.


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

Considering there's really no price difference doesn't make sense buying anywhere elseelse

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well plus they owe me a $600.00 credit for a home audio piece so I may as well take advantage of that.


----------



## jbowers (May 3, 2009)

Posted a quick review of the DEH-80PRS here:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ons/127271-deh-80prs-initial-impressions.html


----------



## paulc35 (Sep 8, 2008)

Amen! People that are looking for the price to come down have no idea what they're looking at. When I read the build components of the 80PRS I thought how can they do this at this low of a price. I bought it immediately.
It's a steal. I say you better buy it now why its very cheap$$ before pioneer realizes this deck should be about $799. People that know Hi end components, which usually means you have a hi end home system looked at this and bought it. People that are looking for it to come down shouldn't even consider this deck because they won't like the pure flat unprocessed sound that comes out compared to their current Sony Deck. If you don't know why 3 burr brown converters are good this isn't your deck. Just my opinion



duro78 said:


> I agree, I don't understand why some complain about the price. Considering the features of the 80 it could easily cost more when compared to past units. There is no unit on the market past and present that offers the same features and some of the past preferred decks cost more. Pioneer did the sq market a tremendous service with this unit and I hope the gamble pays off.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## XpME36M3 (Jun 24, 2006)

I am starting a new build and i currently have an Eclipse CD8053. I just picked up a 01 BMW 325 and im thinkin about selling the 8053 and getting the 80PRS. The eclipse is nice but i want the newer features.


----------



## thefordmccord (Oct 18, 2012)

For the money, you can't beat the 80PRS.


----------



## snoogy (Oct 1, 2008)

Who sales the eclipse 5030 unit anymore ?

I do have the pioneer 80prs & I did own a eclipse 5030.
They are both good decks, but I like the eclipse a little bit better.
The pioneer x-overs aren't that flexible for useing a FAST system.
You can only by-pass the rear channel, the front channel will only go down to 1.2 high pass.
I thought about buying a audio control x-over so I can have flexiblity.

The eclipse x-over was simple so I could turn the x-over off on front, rear, & subs channel.
I bought the pioneer to try out, because the CD player started making some weird noise when I played CD's on the eclipse 
I live in the San Francisco bayarea, and there are a lot of hills all around me.
The Ecilpse FM reception is much stronger & stable where I live. 
The pioneer is good, but the stations flicker in & out.
I liked the EQ much better on the eclipse as well. It has this Q settings on the EQ of the Ecilpse, which you can open the speakers wide or go all the way flat.
The TA is so much better to set up.
The pioneer TA is nice as well. 
You can tune the eclipse much easier.


I'm currently went back to a basic 2 way setup plus sub.
Large format tweeter- 6.5 mids, which sucks for me
It seems like once you go FAST you never go back.
I was useing a 8inch-kicks, 4inch Markaudio full range-dash on axis.
Plus sub, it was kick ass
I'm giving that most peolple that like the pioneer over the eclipse there setup is a basic 2 way plus sub.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

^ reason I went with a CD7000 over a DEH-P880PRS years ago: the Xover flexibility... 
Chose PEQ over GEQ too even though I did not know @ the time how to tune or what it was actually doing soundwise but reading about it seemed like a stronger kind of EQ

Kelvin


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

There was a new one on eBay. 
I run one now and since I moved my antennae cable I have had zero reception problems 

I do love bt without having any cables. I am keeping mine. 

3rd time now


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

JAX said:


> There was a new one on eBay.
> I run one now and since I moved my antennae cable I have had zero reception problems
> 
> I do love bt without having any cables. I am keeping mine.
> ...


The CD5030 is still very popular in Australia - for a good reason  

Kelvin


----------



## ndinadis (Nov 12, 2008)

I hope I dont get in trouble for this but I have a 5030 that I am thinking of replacing (feel free to pm me


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

There is a new one on ebay ends today fyi


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I can't right now. Just search cd5030 on eBay. I saw it this morning


----------



## ndinadis (Nov 12, 2008)

What is a 5030 with the tuning mic worth these days?


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Not as much as you might think .


----------



## ndinadis (Nov 12, 2008)

JAX said:


> Not as much as you might think .


I have no idea thats why I asked and suggested you make an offer, I figured I would base my price on the ebay auction that you mentioned?

edit:
I cant find the listing I was looking for earlier, it should have ended around 6pm
I did however look at the ones sold since september and they seem to go for around $200 from what I have seen


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

The one on there ended for $120. That was a little low I thought. 


People seem to pay less than these than the previous models . 

Let me know what you think. I might want a 2nd


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

You are looking at depending on condition and making sure everything comes with it, between $140-185.00. Now I know that we want to feel we can get more, but with the economy the way it is and current prices of newer units, it is what it is. My suggestion post a price of $150.00 or best offer, or trade it for something you want/need.


----------



## cobraa (Dec 4, 2009)

I prefer the warmern sound of the p880.


----------



## cyrusthevirus23 (Feb 16, 2013)

when i was looking for my recent deck i wanted a eclipse but i couldn't find one new at the time so i ended up going with the alpine 9887 with the imprint technology


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

JAX said:


> um except it doesnt have bt or ipod .
> 
> while one of my favorites I have a hard time not running again, it is a little lacking in modern features.
> 
> the Pioneer 800 was almost perfect. almost.


Yea, but they had to add the stupid beep you cant get rid of. And how about that not so friendly, rather retarded way of going through the menu system to change the xover points. They labeled things really stupid. 
I used it for about a month. It was a nice sounding unit but seriously, WTF is up with making it almost a requirement to have a NAsa background to use it?

For the entire month I always always had trouble going though the menus. 
Getting the time alignment to do half ass was also a hours long ordeal.

After a while I did find that it sounded really good. 
But...... I got rid of it...
F**king beep was enough to pull it out and through out the window going 75mph..


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

Anybody have CD5030 for sale?


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I dont but I liked my 3 I had. under appreciated


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

Eclipse is a better sounding deck for sure .. Sold both owned both ..


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

Another deck into consideration is the Alpine CDE-HD149BT


----------



## mikelycka (Apr 4, 2008)

I know this is old but make sure the pioneer rca are grounded this is a common problem
without this can introduce noise in the system
I loved this deck till some punk kid broke into my car damaged the deck and took the knob....


----------

